# U Budget Entry



## garyquinn1704 (Jun 3, 2008)

Only recieved this today. Seems very rugged - we'll see what a summer of climbing and swimming does to it though. Think a Nato strap is in order.


__
https://flic.kr/p/2564873910


----------



## feenix (May 27, 2008)

garyquinn1704 said:


> Only recieved this today. Seems very rugged - we'll see what a summer of climbing and swimming does to it though. Think a Nato strap is in order.
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/2564873910


I was just looking at one of these myself. If you need a NATO strap I can heartily recomend the ones on RTLs site.


----------



## garyquinn1704 (Jun 3, 2008)

thanks mate but you're approx 12 seconds late - I just bought one


----------



## Zephod (Nov 15, 2006)

I bought one of those on the rubber strap as a tough watch for outdoor use , Been very impressed and it keeps spot on time

think its maybe a Ronda movement , anyway for the spec and tritium lume you cant go wrong for the price


----------



## jungun (Aug 3, 2007)

garyquinn1704 said:


> thanks mate but you're approx 12 seconds late - I just bought one


How are you enjoying it? Any pics?


----------



## garyquinn1704 (Jun 3, 2008)

Seems fine so far, showered in it a few times and no problem. Very light watch and the Tritium is excellent. Haven't recieved the nato strap yet but here's a pic of the watch on a nato http://edscorner1.blogspot.com/2006/07/uzi...tch-review.html


----------



## Shikar (Feb 10, 2008)

That is a cool looking thing... Any suggestions as where one might find one for the right money?!

Thanks


----------



## garyquinn1704 (Jun 3, 2008)

You'll get them on ebay for under Â£40


----------



## Shikar (Feb 10, 2008)

Many thanks- I've had a look and for some reason most of the catalogue pics show the 12 o'clock baton as being orange?! :huh:


----------



## Shikar (Feb 10, 2008)

Ah! Tritium-idiot!


----------



## garyquinn1704 (Jun 3, 2008)

I noticed that, on mine its green like the others


----------

